# Seems Fishy to Me



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Now, that is really kewel!

Wonder if there are any crappy in that tank!


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Pssst... Nemo, come here. Look at that hairy butt. Snicker, snicker...


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Pssst... Nemo, come here. Look at that hairy butt. Snicker, snicker...


Damn 22, cracked me up!


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

It didn't smell fishy till after I got up !


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Makes fkushing the dead ones easy:laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Watch out for the blind mullet. lmao


----------

